# Foto mit Goldstich



## donau1 (1. November 2005)

Hallo Leute!

ich bin neu hier und suche verzweifelt eine Lösung für einen Goldschimmer eines Bildes zu bekommen!

Möchte mit dem PS ein Bild herrichten welches im InDesign eingefügt werden soll und dann auf einem Flyer in der Druckerei mit Goldschimmer gedruckt werden soll!

Finde nirgendwo eine Lösung für mein Problem!
Habe ein Muster beigelegt welches nach dieser Art und Weise aussehen soll!


----------



## jjd (1. November 2005)

Zunächst gibt es am Screen ja bekanntlich kein Gold.
Auch an Druckfarben gibt es kein Gold da Farben bekanntlich keine Materialeigenschaften wie Spiegelungen,Schimmer usw. aufweisen. Aber ich weiss was du meinst.
Das bild sieht so aus als wäre es mit Channel mixer (auf monochrom) und mit Gradient map bearbeitet worden. 
Aber wenn du nun Wirklich eine Farbe haben willst die sich mit Cmy+k nicht darstellen Lässt mußt du einen Schmuckfarbenkanal anlegen.
Dazu kann ich dir allerdings nicht viel sagen da ich es selber nur von der Theorie heer kenne.


----------



## donau1 (1. November 2005)

jjd hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zunächst gibt es am Screen ja bekanntlich kein Gold.
> Auch an Druckfarben gibt es kein Gold da Farben bekanntlich keine Materialeigenschaften wie Spiegelungen,Schimmer usw. aufweisen. Aber ich weiss was du meinst.
> Das bild sieht so aus als wäre es mit Channel mixer (auf monochrom) und mit Gradient map bearbeitet worden.
> Aber wenn du nun Wirklich eine Farbe haben willst die sich mit Cmy+k nicht darstellen Lässt mußt du einen Schmuckfarbenkanal anlegen.
> Dazu kann ich dir allerdings nicht viel sagen da ich es selber nur von der Theorie heer kenne.


 Lieben Dank fürs 1.
Bin jetzt etwas schlauer was den "SCHMUCKFARBENKANAL" anbelangt! Davon habe ich noch nie etwas gehört!
Vielleicht gibts ja jemanden der mir mehr über diesen erzählen kann
Und vielleicht löse ich noch heute dieses Problem. Leider ist es sehr wichtig

liebe dank noch


----------



## jjd (1. November 2005)

Hm kannst du bei den Farbkanälen anlegen und dann ne Sonderfarbe auswählen Gegebenfalls auch nen Kanal durch nen Schmuckfarbenkanal ersetzen.
Da wären Diverse Farbfächer nicht schlecht um zu sehen wie die Farben gedruckt aussehen.
Ich glaube aber nicht das es da richtiges gold gibt.
Sieht man ja oft bei irgendwelchen Grußkarten das die Schrift aus so goldener Folie auf selbige geklebt ist (dies wird bei nem foto sehr schwer).


----------



## ficler (2. November 2005)

hi, 

ich weiß nicht ob der "aufwand" zugroß ist, sich da jetzt in die leere der Farbkanäle anzutuen (sollte man aber bei gelegenheit nachholen    ) 

ich hätte jetzt einfach nur unter Einstellungen mit der Farbbalance rumgespielt (auf die schnelle) da kann man defenitiv schnell was mit machen, das dem oberen bild ziehmlich ähnlich kommt


mfg


----------

